# kanino



## Qcumber

"Whose car did you steal?

1) Kanínong kótse ang ninákaw mó?

2) Kaníno ang kótseng ninákaw mó?

3) Kaníno'ng kótseng ninákaw mó?

Are all three questions correct?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi Q!

Yep, all for me are right.

I hope someone will second the motion!  

Maria


----------



## Qcumber

Wow! I'm so proud now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Wow! I'm so proud now. Thanks a lot.


 
*gives you a plaque* good job  sometimes I wonder Qcumber are you sure you're not a Filipino? You know our language better than some of the people I know


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> *gives you a plaque* good job  sometimes I wonder Qcumber are you sure you're not a Filipino? You know our language better than some of the people I know


 
Definitely not, Camote. I'm a linguist, and study languages systematically. 
It must be said that thanks to Internet, it is now very easy to collect a sufficient number of examples to assess the value of a term in current usage, or to see what structures are preferred.
Of course, I drop all those that come from people who do not master Tagalog, or any other language by the way.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> "Whose car did you steal?
> 
> 1) Kanínong kótse ang ninákaw mó?
> 
> 2) Kaníno ang kótseng ninákaw mó?
> 
> 3) Kaníno'ng kótseng ninákaw mó?
> 
> Are all three questions correct?


 
You can also say ''Kanino ang kotseng ninakaw mo?''  The third example is just as good as the first.  Usually, the contraction of ''kanino ang'' is ''kaninong.''  No need for putting an apostrophe.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> You can also say ''Kanino ang kotseng ninakaw mo?'' The third example is just as good as the first. Usually, the contraction of ''kanino ang'' is ''kaninong.'' No need for putting an apostrophe.


Thank you.


----------

